# Web Designing or Web Development or Both? Which Job(s) is better?



## clerkman1612 (Jun 17, 2011)

I m studying web designing since a couple of months. I have completed following topic :-
*Essential HTML,Working with Text,Presenting and Arranging Text,Working with Images,Links and Lists,Creating Tables,Working with Frames,Working with Style Sheets(CSS),Working with Multimedia.* 

I m in middle of *Essential JavaScript*.

My teacher says that following topic r needed to be completed after Javascript. :-
*Creating HTML Forms and HTML Controls,Dynamic HTML:Changing Web Pages on the FLY,Dynamic HTML: Drag and Drop,Data Binding and Behaviours.*
Does Essential Java and Creating Java Applets to be studied for my course?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Is only this all include in solely web designing course?*

Yes it is, it'll benefit you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Is only this all include in solely web designing course?*

Well, these are just the basics, so complete them first. Then move on to more advanced things.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Is only this all include in solely web designing course?*

Digit Experts Guys so U already know that what I have done by now in Web Designing. I know that only few people r good at both web designing and web development. But I know myself clearly that I can do both.

I am planning to choose *ASP.Net,PHP,JAVA and MS SQL *for learning more about web designing plus web development. My questions are :

1) Is All above 4 programming topic r enough and nothing is more needed to add in it?

2) Is *C++ *complusory in web development? Some expert guy told me that it is application development software.

3) I have heard some time ago that 2 or 3 programming language r enough so it is not necessary to do more? Coz better in few(topics) is good than rather poor in more(topics).

4)I cannot go directly to companies for jobs at now coz I have not done these topics at now. So studying at classes and getting help from web site forums is better for me?

Thanks Digit Experts Guys for helping me.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Is only this all include in solely web designing course?*

Yes, you can do design and development simultaneously. But generally companies take designers and developers seperately.

So if you want to go for development, the basics you are already doing, and the most common server side languages are ASP.NET, JSP, PHP  + MySQL.

Now please don't ask which one is better from the three, as all of them is good and all of them has their own area.

PHP + MySQL being the open source is most common platform for development.
ASP.NET is generally used by enterprises. As it have much more cost incurred.
JSP is generally used by Banks, or other firms which needs strict security.

Besides this, you can also use Perl, Python using CGI.

Yes, you can use C++ too, but then C++ is generally not used for web development.

Others include, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery etc. for Front End.

But in Web Development, you need to keep yourself updated with the latest technologies, means you can't stop learning after doing few courses.

These are the general web development side. Now if you want to be a RIA developer, you need to know Flash, Adobe AIR, Flex, HTML5, another platform is Silverlight.

So you see, learning doesn't gets end.

Best of luck


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Is only this all include in solely web designing course?*

Digit Experts Guys But I m still confused. My confusion is in this question :-

Which Job is better : *Only Web Designing or Only Web Development*(programming) or Both? 

I meant that I don't want to go beyond my talents,skills limit. But I want u to clearly know that I m ready to work hard if the money (salary) is good. Of course it is a normal thing that only after some time of experience my income will be increased.
So in order to decide my career I need ur help. So Plz advise me and help me.
Thanks in Advance Digit Experts Guys


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Planned to do Web Programming?*

I m currently doing *web designing*.(from a local institute in order to get a cetrificate plus training plus placement help) In probably 2 months(I guess) it will be finished. So after it I m plannning to do *Web Programming.* I will do :- * PHP,MS SQL and ASP.Net*. I think that after it I doesn't need to learn any more new programming language. Of course checking latest updates n technology issue is other thing. That will be taken sure of. I have made up my mind for it. I will defintely do it. And I need to tell u that I intend to do Job in field of web designing and web programming in some company or a local firm (wherever I got oppurtunity). My basic qualifications are :- 12th Commerce Pass, MS OFFICE,Tally,DTP. And my work experience is only that I did a 3 months job in some local company as an _Internet Research  Executive_ 3 years ago.
Plz Digit Experts Guys Plz guide me in making my carrer in right track.
And Thanks in Advance for it.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Planning to do ASP.Net,MS SQL and C#?*

Today I talked to my teacher about getting an idea of web programming. She told me I should do ASP.NET,MS SQL and C#. She said it would take duration of 2.5 months and total fee RS 7000 for it. I m gonna join it immidetaley after completing web designing.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2011)

IMO, you should go for PHP + MySQL or Java (and JavaEE) than Microsoft technologies. Because even if you want to do freelancing, you will have to BUY license of Microsoft products.

Additionally, PHP + MySQL is way better for freelancing as you will get more (web) projects for PHP than ASP.Net.


----------



## Whistler81 (Jun 30, 2011)

See I am following this Plan:
[Hope you have a clear understanding of Client side and Server side scripting languages and understand the distinctions between them].

1. HTML and CSS(be it HTML5 and CSS3 or any other flavor.)
2. Javascript and libraries like Modernizr/jQuery(not Java or J2EE)
This will do for front end web programing or development whatever you call it.
3. PHP and MySQL(not MSSQL)
At this stage you will be an accomplished web developer.
This is the most common path. 
After this you can specialize in any of the other hundreds of technologies available (mentioned in the previous posts). 
At step 3 you can also choose to learn ASP/ASP.Net and MSSQL instead of PHP and MySQL(be aware that ASP and MS SQL are pretty heavy stuff). This choice you have to make.  The advantage of learning ASP is, it is a Microsoft Technology so it will help you in getting a better job.

Adobe ColdFusion is another choice in this category. 

Another thing I wanted to point out is that C++ and C# are rarely used in web programming(so far I came across only one site that uses C++). So don't just start learning them right away. Do a little more research first about these topics. (I dont think you should be learning them at all.) Java Applets are down right Out dated. They are not used now-a-days.


About you Design OR Development Question? Development is the way to go. Way more job opportunities. 

Go step by step. Good Luck.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jun 30, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> See I am following this Plan:
> [Hope you have a clear understanding of Client side and Server side scripting languages and understand the distinctions between them].
> 
> 1. HTML and CSS(be it HTML5 and CSS3 or any other flavor.)
> ...



Whistler81 Bhai

I already understood what u meant. I have made a final decision of *ASP.Net,MS SQL* and* C#. *Actually my teacher is a good teacher. She told me that I have to do a C# also. And U r correct that I want a better job.
I already knew that ASP.Net and MS SQL r pretty heavy stuff. I will again discuss about that C# thing with my teacher. Web Designing course will soon be finished. I already told about my decision to my mom. She agreed to pay for my fees.Thanks For help.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 30, 2011)

You can opt for Python also, its a great Web Programming Language. Companies like Google use this language.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 5, 2011)

I work as a web developer myself and my advice is to opt for PHP MySQL.It is easy to learn(Especially if you have knowledge in C or C++), open source and zero starting cost(You just need a text editor), far more learning resources available for free than ASP and extremely cool frameworks like Yii,Drupal,Jhoomla available.

If you want to concentrate on frontend UI and stuff learn some advanced CSS along with jQuery and you will love your job.

Only downside I can think of is that there will be stiff competition as lots of newbies opting for PHP who are ready to work for as little salary as you can think of and crowding up the industry.So if you want to stand out you have to become a guru


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 8, 2011)

Whistler81 said:


> See I am following this Plan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ whistler

sorry to go offtopic, would you please mention the website that use C++ and C#.
I am just curious about thier look and feel.. And what features were needed so badly that developers have to implement them in C++.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 8, 2011)

Akhil Jain said:


> @ whistler
> 
> sorry to go offtopic, would you please mention the website that use C++ and C#.
> I am just curious about thier look and feel.. And what features were needed so badly that developers have to implement them in C++.



Though I don't know any famous website using C++, you might want to read this before - web development - How popular is C++ for making websites/web applications? - Stack Overflow


----------

